# 29 gallon high



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

New start and a fresh tank. I want to have lights to support coral and inverts. Price wise what am I looking at and any ideas would be great, I have been looking myself also.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

When you say corals what kind? Without knowing what kind you can use PC's all the way to Mh's. If you want a light that you can grow basically any coral Mh. You also could use T-5's might just have to watch the placements of the corals.
Price wise depends on brand also if you want a DIY. Look around thou you can find people getting out of the hobby or upgrading, check for local reef clubs. Central Ohio Reef Aquarists (CORA).

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

nataz said:


> When you say corals what kind? Without knowing what kind you can use PC's all the way to Mh's. If you want a light that you can grow basically any coral Mh. You also could use T-5's might just have to watch the placements of the corals.
> Price wise depends on brand also if you want a DIY. Look around thou you can find people getting out of the hobby or upgrading, check for local reef clubs. Central Ohio Reef Aquarists (CORA).
> 
> Hope this helps you out.


I went through this with my last tank which was a while ago. I don't plan on getting anything that requires hella amount of light. Just stuff like Shrooms, and Polyps. I was using Bigalsonline.com for my reference as a price guide. I am not promoting the site just using it as an example of what lights are sufficient. Some of the lights are single 65 watt, and dual 65 watts.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Yea for Shrooms, and Polyps you don't need alot of light. Dual 65watts pc's wouldn't be bad but T-5's probably be alittle better. But you might really want to check out some reef clubs I have seen some great deals on lights and cheap.

Good luck and post some pics when you get it up and running..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

craigslist helps for used.... and 
aquatraders.com has damn cheap new fixtures that are all perfect! I had the 48" 760 watt dual mh on my reef tank and loved them.. dont listen to haters on odyssea the company has made crap but so has every auto manufacter when it first started out.


----------

